# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Siporax, nitrificação e desnitrificação

## Mauricio Foz

Estou abrindo este tópico para que possamos debater os 2 artigos que falavam sobre o assunto.

Vou começar pelo mais simples (eu acho) o artigo que fala do uso do Siporax pela Agencia Espacial do Japão.

Acredito que colocar o artigo inteiro aqui ocuparia espaço precioso, então vou postar novamente o link.

http://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/...3_321/_article


Mauricio

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Então o artigo diz:

VFEU Water quality Control in STS-95 Mission (VFEU - Vestibular Function Experiment Unit)

A STS-95 Mission foi uma missão da NASA com o Onibus espacial Discovery lançado em 29/out/98 que retornou em 7/nov/98 permanecendo 9 dias e 19 horas em orbita. Este experimento foi um dos 80 realizadas pela tripulação. Não encontrei no site oficial da NASA outros detalhes sobre as pesquisas realizadas.

Resumo
"Na missão STS-95 uma instalação de pesquisa para um animal aquatico foi instalada para realizar um experimento neurobiologico com o peixe marinho Oyster toadfish. Para esse propósito foi desenvolvido um sistema de purificação da agua com uma bacteria nitrificante altamente ativa em baixas temperaturas. Com esse sistema a qualidade da agua da VFEU foi mantida em condições suficientes para a manutenção do Toadfish em estado saudável pelos 9 dias da missão."

Então o uso do Siporax aqui e novamente neste artigo, não tem nada a ver com uma instalação para tratamento de agua desenvolvida pela NASA para futuras missões espacias, como havia sido aventado anteriormente. De qualquer forma, se existir qualquer artigo, citação oficial da NASA ou da NASDA a esse respeito seria muito interessante que fosse adicionada ao topico. No site oficial da NASA, uma pesquisa com a palavra siporax não retornou qualquer resultado positivo. 

Mauricio

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Encontrei um texto interessante no site da NASA.
Aqui o link se alguem quiser verificar. O negrito é meu.
http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2000/ast02nov_1.htm

Mimicking Mother Earth

On Earth, water that passes through animals' bodies is made fresh again by natural processes. Microbes in the soil break down urea and convert it to a form that plants can absorb and use to build new plant tissue. The granular soil also acts as a physical filter. Bits of clay cling to nutrients in urine electrostatically, purifying the water and providing nutrients for plants.

Water excreted by animals also evaporates into the atmosphere and rains back down to the Earth as fresh water -- a natural form of distillation.

"Uma figura foi retirada aqui"

*Water purification machines on the ISS partly mimic these processes, but they do not rely on microbes or any other living things.*

*"While you try to mimic what's happening on Earth -- which is so complicated if you really think about it -- we have to use systems that we can control 100 percent," said Monsi Roman, chief microbiologist for the ECLSS project at MSFC. ECLSS depends on machines -- not microbes -- because, "if a machine breaks, you can fix it."*
The water purification machines on the ISS will cleanse wastewater in a three-step process.

The first step is a filter that removes particles and debris. Then the water passes through the "multi-filtration beds," which contain substances that remove organic and inorganic impurities. And finally, the "catalytic oxidation reactor" removes volatile organic compounds and kills bacteria and viruses.

Mauricio

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Convidei o Vladimir a participar deste topico, já que ele é o autor do texto que colocava como curiosidade o uso do Siporax pela Nasa Nasda.

Mauricio

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Não sei porque apesar das visualizações ninguem resolveu participar, então vou encerrar o assunto NASA/NASDA para que qualquer pessoa que fizer uma pesquisa a respeito possa esclarecer rapidamente suas dúvidas.
Anexando fotos e imagens do artigo e comentários.

O primeiro desafio da equipe foi obter uma bactéria nitrificante que fosse eficiente a baixas temperaturas. Uma vez obtida essa bacteria, ela foi cultivada segundo o modelo abaixo.


A unidade experimental foi desenvolvida segundo o esquema abaixo. 


Aqui a unidade, um conjunto de dois sistemas independentes montada. A camara em que estava o peixe tinha aproximadamente 3 litros, o filtro de bactérias 300 ml, o carvão ativado 90 ml, coral moido 230 ml, num volume total de aproximadamente 4 litros. O fluxo de agua era de 500 ml por hora. a uma temperatura de 10 a 25ºC, ajustada para 14ºC.


Aqui o modelo de como foi montado o filtro com todos seus elementos.


Uma foto de como foi fixado o transmissor que iria captar a atividade neural.


Aqui o que realmente importa para nós.  Foram observadas a concetração dos seguintes parametros para determinação da qualidade da agua. Amonia (NH4-n), Nitrito (NO2-n) e Nitrato (NO3-n). É claramente visivel que os níveis de amonia e nitrito permaneceram baixos durante todo período do experimento, desde antes da decolagem até depois da aterrizagem. Entretanto é tambem perfeitamente claro e visível que os níveis de Nitrato aumentaram consistentemente, conforme a figura abaixo.


Como curiosidade, foram preparadas duas unidades do VFEU, num total de 4 peixes, 50% de perdas, ou seja morreram 2 de 4 peixes.

Minha conclusão final após ler ESTE artigo várias vezes, é de que o uso do Siporax estava diretamente ligado a manutenção dos peixes durante o experimento neurobiológico. Com certeza todas as informações obtidas num trabalho como esse e em todos os experimentos executados pelas missões espaciais são de alguma forma aproveitados.
Não existe nenhum indicio de que o uso do Siporax NESTE artigo esteja ligado ao tratamento de agua para consumo de uma tripulação em futuras viagens espaciais. 
Não ocorreu desnitrificação, uma vez que é obvio o aumento dos níveis de nitrato durante o experimento.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

O próximo artigo é: Simultaneos nitrification and denitrification using Siporax packing, publicado pelo Departamento de Engenharia Quimica da Universidade de Sydney - Australia.

Link do artigo original
http://lequia.udg.es/lequianet/WatSc.../040040153.pdf

Como início e estabelecendo um patamar, o objetivo é o tratamento de efluentes e não a aplicação em aquarios.

Resumo:
Neste trabalho nós examinaremos o processo de um biofilme para simultaneamente remover Amonia e NOx (nitrito e nitrato). Siporax, um tipo de anel poroso especialmente desenhado e faabricado para a rápida colonização de micro-organismos, foi usado para demonstrar a possibilidade de nitrificação (normalmente um processo aeróbio) e desnitrificação (normalemente um processo anaeróbio ou anoxico) dentro de um único reator.
Claras evidencias foram encontradas que a desnitrificação ocorreu dentro da parte interna da estrutra de poros do Siporax ao contrário de uam zona anoxica próxima da saída do reator. O reator foi operado continuamente e a capacidade máxima de nitrificação e desnitrificação foi de 0,61 e 0,83 g N/(l.dia) respectivamente foi observada neste estudo.

Como neste artigo a parte química esta mais evidenciada, convidei o amigo Rinaldo (quimico por profissão) a participar.

Mauricio

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Interessante o artigo ,  manda um abraço pro  bitta

abraços

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Maurício, estou a ler e entender o artigo e quando estiver tudo esclarecido eu irei postar minha opinião sobre o assunto.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Abaixo o modelo do experimento realizado com siporax.



Algumas informações para ficar mais facil o entendimento de todos.
O cilindro onde foi colocado o Siporax, tem 53mm de diametro, a coluna de siporax tem 200 mm, a coluna de agua é de 270mm. Calculando o volume do cilindro temos 440 ml e 600 ml respectivamente. A temperatura do ambiente era de 25ºC e a da agua com os nutrientes de 10ºC. O experimento foi realizado 2 vezes com pequenas modificações na estrutura, tempo e volumes.
Na tabela abaixo podemos observar que o volume de fluído (agua + nutrientes) era baixo com um mínimo de 70,8 ml/h até o máximo de 375 ml/h, correspondendo a uma troca de 11,8 % e 62,5 % do volume total respectivamente. As coletas de amostra para análise forma obtidas de forma intermitente a razão de 5ml por coleta. 



Se fizermos um paralelo com um sump com uma área arbitrária de 25 litros preenchido com Siporax, a circulação de agua entre o aquario principal e o sump deveria ser de 2,95 litros por hora no mínimo ou 15,62 litros por hora no máximo. Só como exercício, um sump com uma área de 25 litros para Siproax deve estar dimensionado para um aquario de uns 200 litros pelo menos. Como as "regras" dizem que a circulação deve ser da 10 a 40 vezes o volume do aquario por hora, teriamos algo de 2000 a 8000 litros por hora passando pelo sump. Nem é preciso fazer qualquer conta para se perceber que seria muito complicado configurar um sistema assim.
Além disso um fator que considero importante é de que o fluido com nutrientes era introduzido no cilindro a temperatura de 10ºC, muito, muito abaixo da faixa normal de trabalho. 
E para finalizar as bactérias utilizadas foram obtidas numa estação de tratamento de esgoto, isso para mim significa agua "doce".

Mauricio

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Os autores desse artigo afirmam que foi possivel demonstrar a desnitrificação através de claras evidencias. Essas evidencias foram o baixo nível de nitrato, mesmo sendo possível identificar a presença de amonia e nitrito, e principalmente devido ao elevado nível de oxigenio dissolvido nas amostras, ou seja nos 5 ml coletados após a agua passar pelo cilindro.
Eu não sou químico, nem microbiologista ou bioquimico, gostaria de ser um biologo nesse momento. O que eu não consigo entender é como a desnitrificação ocorria na porção interna do siporax, e porque ela não ocorria na parte inferior do cilindro já que a circulação de agua era tão pequena e uma zona anaeróbia poderia ser formada lá. O que deixa tudo nessa dúvida é a presença dos níveis altos de oxigenio dissolvido o que na teoria inibiria a desnitrificação.
Vou aguardar ansiosamente a participação do Rinaldo que pode esclarecer alguma coisa na parte quimica.
Um representante da SERA no Brasil, foi convidado a participar, opinar e argumentar e não se manifestou.
Minha conclusão final sobre o Siporax e os dois unicos artigos científicos que encontrei, são de que:
1- A NASA ou NASDA *NÃO* estão pesquisando o Siporax como tecnlogia para o tratamento de agua em futuras missões espaciais, nunca esiveram e pela afirmação de um representante oficial, não tem confiança na utilização de uma tecnologia biológica para tratamento da agua.
2- No experimento da NASA/NASDA, *NÃO* ocorreu desnitrificação.
3- O artigo que confirma a nitrificação e desnitrificação simultanea foi realizado com *agua doce*, *bactérias obtidas em estação de tratamento de esgotos* e principalmente *a baixa temperatura*, tudo isso* incompatível* com aquarios doces ou e principalmente marinhos.
4- O artigo que confirma a nitrificação e desnitrificação simultanea foi realizado com um *fluxo de agua baixíssimo*, incompatível com a circulação de um aquario marinho.

Seria leviandade afirmar ou levantar qualquer suspeita sobre os resultados obtidos pela Universidade de Sydney, mas, sabendo que fraudes ocorreram no passado com outras publicações, que dados foram manipulados e corrompidos para que uma determinada teoria fosse aceita e baseado nos resultados apresentados, me reservo o direito de continuar acreditando que Siporax não é uma tecnologia viável para a sustentação de um aquario marinho.

Mauricio

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> 1- A NASA ou NASDA NÃO estão pesquisando o Siporax como tecnlogia para o tratamento de agua em futuras missões espaciais, nunca esiveram e pela afirmação de um representante oficial, não tem confiança na utilização de uma tecnologia biológica para tratamento da agua.
> 2- No experimento da NASA/NASDA, NÃO ocorreu desnitrificação.


não entendi

a nasa não tá pesquisando mas fez experimento ?? então tá pesquisando

----------

